# Ted 2 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=61185[/img] 
*Title: Ted 2* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*83




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=61193[/img]*Summary*
Seth Mcfarlane has to be rolling in cash at this point in his life. I mean he’s got to be doing a Scrooge McDuck swan dive into MOUNTAINS of money by now. He’s had MULTIPLE wildly successful animated shows, multiple movies, comic-con deals, and side projects galore including stage plays. Yeah, you might say that he’s enjoying a modicum of success in his career. “Ted” was actually the first live action film the man had ever done, and it came out of nowhere as a rocking success. Taking McFarlane’s trademark crass humor and blending with Mark Wahlberg seemed stupid on paper, but it took off like a banshee, and was one of the only movies of the 2012 summer that had me watch it multiple theatrically. I can still remember going with a group of friends and falling out of my seat dying with laughter. Fast forward 3 years and the sequel pops out, but it unfortunately is not AS funny as the hysterical “Ted”. 

I wonder if Seth McFarlane has something big and nasty hanging over Patrick Stewart’s head as blackmail. I mean, the guy has been narrating Seth’s work for quite a few years and seemingly does it with gusto. I won’t complain, as even Patrick Stewart narrating is worth it, and he does a knockout job with blending his posh and proper voice to the rude, crude and crass humor of “Ted” and “Ted 2”. Last time we left off, Ted (Seth McFarlane) and Tammi-Lynn (Jessica Barth) were together, and John (Mark Wahlberg) was happy with his girlfriend Lori (Mila Kunis). Taking place a few months later, Mark is back to the single life (Mila Kunis refused to come back to the franchise) and Ted is tying the knot with Tammi-Lynn. However, this happiness is short lived as Ted and Tami-Lynn start fighting to the point that their marriage is falling apart. Desperate to fix things, Ted comes to the conclusion that having a baby is the best thing to help fix their marriage (I know, it made me giggle too and it’s definitely a wink and a nod at the audience as it becomes a pretty dry joke in the film). Only thing is, Ted’s a teddy bear, and can’t exactly get her pregnant. After looking into adoption the big hammer falls down on their heads. It appears that Ted has been slipping under the political and judicial radar all these years and once he applied for an adoption he came into the crosshairs. Being that he’s a teddy bear, the courts have deemed him PROPERTY and not sentient. 

This is dangerous on two levels. For one, Ted has no civil rights. He’s lost his job, his marriage with Tammi-Lynn is annulled, leaving him devastated. Furious at his treatment, John and Ted visit a defense attorney to sue for his civil rights, where they are given brand new lawyer Samantha L. Jackson (Sam L. Jackson if you didn’t get it  ). Fighting the cause turns out tougher than they expected and the trio realize their only chance is famed civil rights attorney Patrick Meighan (Morgan Freeman). However, Patrick refuses their case, leaving them high and dry unless they make a last ditch road trip to plead their case to him.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=61201[/img]The second issue relates to Ted being “property”. Now that’s he’s property he has no human rights and that means people who have been wanting to get ahold of Ted’s magical secret of life can now come after him without any repercussions. Insert our old friend Donnie (Geovanni Ribisi) from the previous film along with some greedy executives at Hasbro and Ted, Samantha and John’s road trip may end up a bit more exciting than they expected. 

“Ted 2” unfortunately did not do as well at the box office as its predecessor. Sadly neither did “A Million Ways to Die in the West”, which has some of the same problems that plague “Ted 2”. Mainly that it ran a bit too long and some of the jokes were rehashed from the first movie. I think what made “Ted” so funny and so wildly popular is due to the fact that it just kind of came out of nowhere and sideswiped audiences. It was rude, crude, classic Seth McFarlane humor and the chemistry between Ted and Marky Mark was insane. “Ted 2” really felt like it could have used a bit more editing as the film stretched on to over 2 hours with extended cut (which really doesn’t add much to the enjoyment with a few gags here and there). 

Now, even though the film was weaker than the first, “Ted 2” still had my dying with laughter more times than not. There’s a scene in the trailer at the sperm bank that had me in stitches, as well as Amanda Seyfried knocking her role out of the park. I usually HATE Amanda, as she acts very vapid and moronic, but here that type of character fits right in as the weed smoking attorney at law lights up her bong to help the dynamic duo. Not to mention the fact that Michael Dorn is absolutely priceless as the jerk boyfriend of Guy (Patrick Warburton), rampaging through comic-con as absolute jerks. The energy is still there, but it feels like McFarlane tried a bit too hard to cram everything he wanted to include in the film, even if the end result is weaker because of that decision. Maybe with a few trims and snips in the editing department “Ted 2” could have been as classic as the first, but as of right now it ends up just being rather good. 



*Rating:* 

Rated R for crude and sexual content, pervasive language, and some drug use


*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=61209[/img]“Ted 2” comes to Blu-ray with a sparkling and wonderfully vibrant 2.40:1 AVC encoded transfer. The colors are bright and cheery, with good saturation and very natural color grading. The outdoor scenes of Boston are wonderfully sharp and clear, with luscious green grasses and bright blue skies, while the indoor shots are a little more dimly lit, but still maintain a great layer of fine detail and clarity. Facial detail is magnificent, as you can see very bit of fur and dirt on Ted’s CGI body, while the human actors are laid bare for all the world to see with all the flaws and covered up lines with the digital photography. Black levels are quite strong, with deep inky shadows that still show off plenty of fine detail. I didn’t see any issues pertaining to crush or being washed out and the disc itself is devoid of any artifacting that I could see. Well done Universal. 






*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=61217[/img]Even being a comedy, with tons of dialog, “Ted 2” manages to have a rather robust audio track. The dialog is of course crisp as could be, with strong vocal replication and no balance issues with the track. You’d assume that being a comedy we would have a rather front heavy experience, but that is not actually the case. The track is pretty bombastic and has quite a few moments where the surrounds kick it up a notch with activity. The soft ambient noises of busy Boston are in the background, but once they get to Comic-con they really amp up with all of the hustle and bustle that a convention can bring to the party. There’s even some really nice usage of the LFE channel, as Donny and Ted get into it and the inclusion of a car wreck that rocks the low end. It’s not 100% reference material, but the 5.1 DTS-HD MA track manages to come REALLY close with a tightly defined and well nuanced audio track. 






*Extras* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=61225[/img]
• Delete Scenes
• Gag Reel
• Thunder Buddies 4 Lyfe
• Creating Comic-Con
• Cameo Buddies
• A Giant Opening Dance Number
• Roadtripping 
• Audio Commentary










*Overall:* :4stars:

“Ted 2” is a funny film that really just runs a bit too long for its own good. The chemistry between John and Ted is the core of the film’s energy and their effortless back and forth dialog is what keeps it entertaining. Amanda Seyfried is a wonderful addition to the team and actually raised the film up a notch or two thanks to the camaraderie shared. The plot is a bit thin, and the jokes don’t ALWAYS hit home (the weed name game is still my favorite of both movies), but there is enough laughs to keep fans of the first movie happy enough. Audio and video don’t disappoint in any way shape or form, and there’s actually some pretty substantial extras on the disc. Recommended as a fun watch. 

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Mark Wahlberg, Seth McFarlane, Amanda Seyfried
Directed by: Christopher McQuarrie
Written by: Christopher McQuarrie
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, Spanish, French DTS 5.1
Studio: Universal
Rated: R
Runtime: 115 minutes / 125 minutes
Blu-ray Release Date: December 15th 2015




*Buy Ted 2 On Blu-ray at Amazon*




*Recommendation: Recommended​*








More about Mike


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I ordered both Ted and Ted 2 and will report back here on my findings when it is time appropriate. Hashtag Mondays Grrrr.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ericzim said:


> Thanks for the review. I ordered both Ted and Ted 2 and will report back here on my findings when it is time appropriate. Hashtag Mondays Grrrr.


lol, that was one of my favorite scenes


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

You buy Ted for one reason and one reason only. That reason is to be able to laugh at male oriented humor. If your looking for more, go else where. If Ted2 is half as funny as Ted, then I'll be buying it.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

*One of the rare cases were the sequel tromps the original*

This flick is by far much funnier than the first ted showing no boundaries in throwing out line after line of politically incorrect male humour.


----------

